# La realtà



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> il tuo è un punto di vista che non condivido affatto; urlare in faccia la realtà alle persone non è un buon metodo per farli star meglio o farli star meglio "prima". la realtà ce l'hanno già conficcata nella mente e nel cuore, come una lancia incandescente.
> queste persone, me compresa, non hanno bisogno che questa lancia gli venga rigirata con violenza.
> non hanno bisogno di immaginare il partner con culo all'aria mentre  canta l'aida.
> il tuo è un pessimo, orrendo modo di fare.
> ...


----------

